# Outdoors > Fishing >  Koura trap

## MassiveAttack

I am keen to catch a few of these creepy crawlies for a feed and I have a trip next month to a sufficiently remote and unpolluted part of the country where there should be some.

Will one of these work or am I better off with a bundle of fern with a bait in the center?  Is the green on the mesh to bright a color?  Any other recommendations for getting a feed.
Buy Fishfighter Crab/Yabby Net online at Marine-Deals.co.nz

Also what elevation and water temperature do these spiny buggers live in?  Wondering if I can get some from arthurs pass.  Canterbury is fucked in terms of water quality between the irrigators sucking the water out of the ground and the cow poos in whats left of the rivers.

----------


## Gibo

yip that'l work

----------


## john m

That's what I use in central Otago average 200 a night from 5 traps

----------


## MassiveAttack

Thanks guys, I have ordered two and some of that new fangled freeze dried bait for the traps and general fishing duties.

----------


## Maca49

Bell out of an old old cistern

----------


## john m

The larger ones waiting in the bath until its dinner time.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The larger ones waiting in the bath until its dinner time.


Wow that is an epic haul of fresh water crawlys! :Thumbsup: 

Is there any size/number limit on them? I have never seen any that big but then I havent looked since I was a kid.

----------


## john m

50 per person no size or sex restriction . We only keep the big ones and return females with eggs as there are plenty for a feed without taking the breeders.

----------


## MassiveAttack

Is it common practice to keep them in a bucket of water for a day to purge them or just chuck them in the pot straight away.

----------


## kiwijames

Was always under the impression koura were off limits unless under a customary licence? Sometimes we would take a few when the trout fishing was slow but never thought the were really legit to take. Some places are crawling with them in the Rotorua region. Maybe different in different regions?

----------


## BRADS

> Was always under the impression koura were off limits unless under a customary licence? Sometimes we would take a few when the trout fishing was slow but never thought the were really legit to take. Some places are crawling with them in the Rotorua region. Maybe different in different regions?


These creeks here are full of them 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

We have them on my parents farm at Mt Somers in moderate numbers so assume will be right through Canterbury and probably up Arthur's. Caught them as a kid. Were in some creeks and not others. Seemed to prefer the ones that ran from clearer, strong springs with good vegetation cover on the banks

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The larger ones waiting in the bath until its dinner time.


How could a bathtub full of creepy crawlies make me feel so hungry? Good stuff

----------


## R93

I use the same traps but never have that much luck because of eels trashing them on the coast.

You are allowed 50 per person on the coast as well. Not off limits.
One of my favorite feeds if I ever catch enough.

Biggest ones I have ever seen were at Waitati range near Dunedin. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Biggun708

Looking at that bathfull is triggering a gut response..  What do you recommend for bait... Meat or fish? 

I am a hunter, I hunt without apology or guilt...

----------


## john m

I use rabbit. Some meat and guts in the bait bag.

----------


## Boaraxa

> These creeks here are full of them 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Theyd need to be there tiny up there in the norf island...the further south you go the BIGGER they get , when the kids go swimming they leave there boots on for a reason  :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> The larger ones waiting in the bath until its dinner time.


Great haul. Fond memories of childhood catching and cooking them. Not that many though!

There was some group farming them down central somewhere. It was tied into a forestry operation if I remember right.

----------


## Pop Shot

> Fond memories of childhood catching and cooking them.


+1 
 @Raging Bull haha.

----------


## 223nut

Hmmm haven't been looking for them in years. Might have to see if there are any in the creeks on the island, there sure are some good eels

----------


## bigbear

man theres nothing that size in the creeks where i live. all finger size :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

We catch a few for a feed.

----------


## Boaraxa

Just missing the cocktail Dundee  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Man the world has evolved.  I caught them by the bucket load with a hunk of liver tied on a string and weighted down with a bolt from out of the old man's shed when I was a young fellah in Tokoroa.  Just wait till they get to feeding, pull them up to the surface slowly and grab the buggers.  They are bloody yum and that bath load has just got my gastric juices gurgling.

----------


## madmaori

> These creeks here are full of them 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What area @BRADS?
have taken the sprogs for a few walks trying to find them but had no luck yet!
use to love catching and eating them as a young fella and want the kids to experience it aswel

----------

